# Check out Georgia Duck Hunt



## FSUPhil (May 7, 2007)

Check out this video of a GA duck hunt I was on. Unbelievable!

Link:


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

That is insane great movie


----------



## Oregon Duck (Jan 16, 2008)

So why weren't you calling em in? He he..
That's truely unbelievable. What a majestic site. What is the story there? Had they been there before, or were they just migratory arrivals? It sure looked that way. Migrating ducks are alot harder to see aloft than say, geese. I saw a bunch of ducks moving along the west coast once in streams, but they sure didn't land near me. I am sure the drought down there had alot to do with the concertation of em, wouldn't you think? You gotta wonder what % of the Atlantic Flyway population that was? Amazing.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I counted 74 shots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope you had 10 guys or you guys suck at shooting! :lol:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

goosebusters said:


> I counted 74 shots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope you had 10 guys or you guys suck at shooting! :lol:


Internet Warden


----------



## FSUPhil (May 7, 2007)

We were hunting about a 6 acre flooded corn field. This was only the 2nd year it has been in existence. Many plantations have similar set ups but for some reason the ducks really like this spot, obviously. And we were legal all the way around!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

TANATA said:


> Internet Warden


I'm just saying it sounded like WW3, not trying to throw out accusations! Crazy amounts of birds.


----------



## Oregon Duck (Jan 16, 2008)

The ducks in the SE this year have had few alternatives for fresh water. afriend in NC tells me they are seeing wood ducks in the estauries, where are rarely seen. I hope they survive the drought down there.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Thats the great thing about having wings...the ducks can fly to wherever the water is.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

That's really neat,let um all land then ground pound em. There was clearly a cripple that no one cared to shoot and probably untold others. Pretty pitiful.


----------



## FSUPhil (May 7, 2007)

ScissorBill,

For the record, since you like to throw accusations without knowing the facts, no one shot a duck on the water except for cripples which were all run down during and after the hunt. Like I said it was a small pond so the chance of them getting away was very slim. I assure you it was the highest level of sportsmanship during the hunt.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Ok then I'll rest easy on your word :roll:


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

I got this clip on a email from my old man a couple days ago as well, looks pretty insane. Still haven't been able to hear it with volume yet.

I don't understand why so many people gotta shoot each other down and call each other out on whether this is legal or that was ethical. I'm assuming he wouldn't have put the video up for all of us to see if he was hunting illegally.

Thanks for the clip, really gets the blood going and we still gotta wait 7 more months.


----------



## FSUPhil (May 7, 2007)

This place is for sale if anyone is interested. $12K an acre for 120 acres with new lodge (I have seen it. Very nice with cookshed, fishing pond, etc.) Post your email address if you want more information.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

> $12K an acre for 120 acres


  
[email protected]


----------

